

What to do with my life?(study) - gup

Hi,<p>Within 2 months I need to decide what I'm going to study for the next 3.5 years and probably be doing the rest of my life.
I want to choose programming, but it gives me that overwhelming feeling of never be able to understand it or keep up with the speed it's going. 
How do I know, if I  am able to be a good programmer?<p>I already did a "programming" education but it was so easy, that afterwards, I didn't had the feeling I learned something or was ready to work as a programmer.
The education I did is a lower education than the one I'm going to do, but I don't want  the feeling  afterwards that I'm not a programmer again ,because where I live this is normal the last education which you have before you start working.<p>So, what should I do, to find out if I'm cut out for being a programmer? And maybe other tips or things I should know before trying to start a career as a programmer?<p>And what about this: http://www.halfsigma.com/2007/03/why_a_career_in.html 
I got a bit scared reading it, but how true is it?<p>Kind regards,<p>Gup<p>P.S. A question for Dutch people: Which school do you recommend? (HBO)
======
read_wharf
You can't really know until you do something. Two months probably isn't enough
time to _know_ before school if you'll be a good programmer.

If you're interested in something, you'll probably be pretty good at it. Not
necessarily a star, but more than good enough. So choose what's interesting to
you.

DO NOT assume that you'll be doing any one thing for the rest of your life.
You won't. And if that's the case, your decision is not as monumental or scary
as you think.

